
Scientists sequence Black Death bacteria DNA, admit they were wrong - Anon84
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/08/scientists-sequence-black-death-bacteria-dna-admit-they-were-wrong.ars?old=mobile
======
Jun8
An interesting (and rare) case of a negative result getting published and
being very important.

